# I cant do one push-up, and only 3 "girl push-ups" when 13 years old



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

I am 13 years old. I have more knowledge in training and nutrition than all of my friends at my age and nearly all older than me. I weigh 50kg and i am 164cm high. I am thin. I cant do one pushup, nearly all my friends can, i dont fail because i am to weak in my abdominals, bur because my arms are to weak. Can you help me??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Joar.vea said:


> I am 13 years old. *I have more knowledge in training and nutrition than all of my friends at my age and nearly all older than me*. I weigh 50kg and i am 164cm high. I am thin. I cant do one pushup, nearly all my friends can, i dont fail because i am to weak in my abdominals, bur because my arms are to weak. Can you help me??


Have to disagree, clearly.


----------



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Have to disagree, clearly.


What you mean??

If its that i say om thin, i weigh much because of my heavy bones.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

13??? I certainly wouldn't want my 13yr old on this forum.


----------



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> 13??? I certainly wouldn't want my 13yr old on this forum.


I am mature  But i really just joined to Ask this question, and maybe some other in the future


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> 13??? I certainly wouldn't want my 13yr old on this forum.


Its like the doors to the underworld here. :lol:

Practice doing girly press-ups build your strength up then progress to proper press-ups.

Google cant do a pressup sure there are loads of videos on youtube that will help you.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Join the gym. I started lifting at 14. Didn't do me any harm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Joar.vea said:


> What you mean??
> 
> If its that i say om thin, i weigh much because of my heavy bones.


Just. Wow.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, Im, 22 I can only do 10 full push ups.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Join the gym. I started lifting at 14. Didn't do me any harm


Really?! a 13yr old should be running around kicking a ball in a park. He doesn't need a gym membership to do basic training (ie situps and pressups)


----------



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

Jimboi said:


> Really?! a 13yr old should be running around kicking a ball in a park. He doesn't need a gym membership to do basic training (ie situps and pressups)


I go to Soccer practice and handball practice. And i also have lifted weights and such, But im not lifting any now


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Jimboi said:


> Really?! a 13yr old should be running around kicking a ball in a park. He doesn't need a gym membership to do basic training (ie situps and pressups)


Yeah. I still used to go out acting like a little cvnt drinking cider and stuff but I used to go lift weights 3 times a week for rugby. It was good, I was a 220lb outside centre at 15

Also op can't do a pushup so I thought he could start lifting weights and build himself up with machines, light dumbells etc.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Welcome! Start trying to do press ups from your knees instead of your toes. Once you can manage 10, try again doing them from your toes. Good luck


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

p.s. howay lads flaming a 13 year old lad. Give him a break


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Start lifting heavy **** weights in the gym

You'll be glad you did when you are 18 and have the body of a God!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah. I still used to go out acting like a little cvnt drinking cider and stuff but I used to go lift weights 3 times a week for rugby. It was good, *I was a 220lb outside centre at 15*
> 
> Also op can't do a pushup so I thought he could start lifting weights and build himself up with machines, light dumbells etc.


Bloody hell wouldn't have fancied lining up opposite you, I guess at 15 I was doing strength training too but wasn't in a gym more field training based. I used to play Rugby (inside/outside center/Wing) 6x a week split between School, Local Club and the County Team. But was nowhere near your size!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Keep at it youngster you will get stronger


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Strength training is a marathon little dude, not a sprint. As everyone has stated, keep plugging away and the results will slowly come.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Believe there is an age limit to sign up as a member to the site....


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Jimboi said:


> Bloody hell wouldn't have fancied lining up opposite you, I guess at 15 I was doing strength training too but wasn't in a gym more field training based. I used to play Rugby (inside/outside center/Wing) 6x a week split between School, Local Club and the County Team. But was nowhere near your size!!


I was told I could have played at a high level but ended up going through a bad patch of drink and drugs from 16-19. Like most of us eh? :lol:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I was told I could have played at a high level but ended up going through a bad patch of drink and drugs from 16-19. Like most of us eh? :lol:


Lol didnt we all! Few years ago I know I couldnt have done a lap of a pitch let alone an 80min game!!


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Joar.vea said:


> What you mean??
> 
> If its that i say om thin, i weigh much because of my heavy bones.


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Joar.vea said:


> I am 13 years old. I have more knowledge in training and nutrition than all of my friends at my age and nearly all older than me. I weigh 50kg and i am 164cm high. I am thin. I cant do one pushup, nearly all my friends can, i dont fail because i am to weak in my abdominals, bur because my arms are to weak. Can you help me??


do 25 girl push ups every other day (eod), as many sets and aslong as it takes,

once you can do all 25reps in 2 sets then up it to 50reps,

once you can do all 50 reps in 2 sets start doing 25 full push ups eod, as many sets and aslong as it takes, even if it takes you 2hours,

then up to 50, then 75, then 100.

once you can do 40+ full push ups in 1 set then your strength is ok.

doing it like this will increase your muscles oxygen use and muscle endurance making you go for longer. which means more reps and better muscle recovery.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Joar.vea said:


> I am 13 years old. I have more knowledge in training and nutrition than all of my friends at my age and nearly all older than me. I weigh 50kg and i am 164cm high. I am thin. I cant do one pushup, nearly all my friends can, i dont fail because i am to weak in my abdominals, bur because my arms are to weak. Can you help me??


you don't need weights especially at your age.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Joar.vea said:


> I am mature  But i really just joined to Ask this question, and maybe some other in the future


Erm no ur not mature enough to be on here...off u trot.....tbh u should be banned ASAP..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

lxm said:


> Hi, Im, 22 I can only do 10 full push ups.


Really???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

check your form aswell you don't want elbows right out or too close to the body, about 50/50 like this to use the chest and tri's


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1000 push ups in 40mins... lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Erm no ur not mature enough to be on here...off u trot.....tbh u should be banned ASAP..


No need to patronise the yoot. Yea he's too young to be on here and he'll be banned in due course but he's not posting in an immature fashion he just wants a bit of help with his push ups which will boost his confidence and at his age that'll set him up nicely to get thru school and what not.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stone14 said:


> do 25 girl push ups every other day (eod), as many sets and aslong as it takes,
> 
> once you can do all 25reps in 2 sets then up it to 50reps,
> 
> ...


What are girl push-ups??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> No need to patronise the yoot. Yea he's too young to be on here and he'll be banned in due course but he's not posting in an immature fashion he just wants a bit of help with his push ups which will boost his confidence and at his age that'll set him up nicely to get thru school and what not.


Yh I'm with u on that Breda but u see the stuff that gets put on here I just think he could be fed more than he needs to know at 13 yrs old. That's all I'm saying. I think it's ok to train that's not my issue.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> What are girl push-ups??


on your knees, not a full plank from your toes.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Really???


He was curling 5kg the other month so 10 full push ups is progress


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yh I'm with u on that Breda but u see the stuff that gets put on here I just think he could be fed more than he needs to know at 13 yrs old. That's all I'm saying. I think it's ok to train that's not my issue.


I know what you mean but 13 yr olds these days are quite advanced and nothing on here would comes as a shock to them if thats what you're gettin at 

He asks a sensible question I see no harm in him getting a few sensible answers to mull over


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stone14 said:


> on your knees, not a full plank from your toes.


Oh..I'm a girl and I been doing the wrong ones then


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

too young LOL! i'm only 18


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Oh..I'm a girl and I been doing the wrong ones then


No doing them on your toes is correct but some girls choose to do them from the knees because they can be naturally weaker to start off with.

If you can do a full plank from your toes then that's the way to do it, you only go on your knees if your too weak to do a full pushup from the toes


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

****ing hell I've seen absolute morons come on here talking crap and less flaming going on than this young lad got!

Give him a break,

The advice bout doing 'beginner' or girls push ups is bang on.

Get down on hands an knees and do push ups, when you can do ten, bring your hands out in front a little more etc etc, pretty soon you'll need to come off your knees and will manage a few full push ups,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> ****ing hell I've seen absolute morons come on here talking crap and less flaming going on than this young lad got!
> 
> Give him a break,
> 
> ...


Agreed mate some people ask to be flamed with some of the sh!t they post but this kid didnt deserve it. Plus he's only 13 and we're adults we shouldn't be tearin him a new ass hole over some press ups


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stone14 said:


> No doing them on your toes is correct but some girls choose to do them from the knees because they can be naturally weaker to start off with.
> 
> If you can do a full plank from your toes then that's the way to do it, you only go on your knees if your too weak to do a full pushup from the toes


I don't do them on my knees I do full press ups..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

golfgttdi said:


> ****ing hell I've seen absolute morons come on here talking crap and less flaming going on than this young lad got!
> 
> Give him a break,
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone gave him a hard time at all.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think anyone gave him a hard time at all.


Agreed. Comes on saying he knows more about nutrition and training than most, but weighs 50kg and has 'heavy bones'.

Seems deserved to me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I don't do them on my knees I do full press ups..


That's the way..


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Everyone starts somewhere mucka.

Start off with press ups on your knee's. Then add full press ups via negative only, few weeks and you will be doing press ups no worries.

Oh and do some eating!


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

Start with bodyweight exercises untill you are confident enough to go to the gym. Pretty shocked at some of the responses this 13 year old got here when simply asking for some advice


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

hello fella, Im a massively overweight blob, and 12 weeks ago i couldnt do 1 full press up. Every day since then ive attempted to do them, I started by only going halfway to the floor and back again. I did this a few times a day. After 1 week I could manage about 2 full press ups a time, I aimed to do 20 a day and so i did 2 press ups ten times a day. Every few days I would try and add another pressup. Im now doing 30 press ups at a time and im doing between 90 and 150 a day total (all depends on how tired I am from work)

If you perservere you WILL manage to do as many press ups as you want, it just takes time

good luck!


----------



## DoubleAK (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey mate, i'm a year older than you are. I started doing boxing when I was your age and when the trainer made me do push ups for the first time I was scared because I could not do push ups one bit. I could do maybe 5 maximum. But then the guy told me that every person has a pain barrier. If you're full on set to become fitter and do more push ups, get past your pain barrier. Another tip for you is not to just train push ups by doing push ups. Do weights (bicep curls) - and do tricep dips. If you keep up with these you'll definitely be able to a **** load more push ups. After a month of hardcore boxing. I went from doing 5 push ups - 35.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Must be a troll..


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Joar.vea said:


> I am 13 years old. I have more knowledge in training and nutrition than all of my friends at my age and nearly all older than me. I weigh 50kg and i am 164cm high. I am thin. I cant do one pushup, nearly all my friends can, i dont fail because i am to weak in my abdominals, bur because my arms are to weak. Can you help me??


join Male Animal, you will love it


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yh I'm with u on that Breda but u see the stuff that gets put on here I just think he could be fed more than he needs to know at 13 yrs old. That's all I'm saying. I think it's ok to train that's not my issue.


correct me if im wrong, but member or not you can access all of the material as a guest right?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> correct me if im wrong, but member or not you can access all of the material as a guest right?


No idea...u been here longer than me!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Erm no ur not mature enough to be on here...off u trot.....tbh u should be banned ASAP..


Wow you sound strict ....

Or was it just me reading that in the last ****ed of policewoman voice I spoke to.

Tbh it could have been worse he could have came on asking about pct and cycles


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Wow you sound strict ....
> 
> Or was it just me reading that in the last ****ed of policewoman voice I spoke to.
> 
> Tbh it could have been worse he could have came on asking about pct and cycles


Oi don't drag me into ur police women fetish!  . I'm very strict but when pre menstral more like this :2guns: .. So yes I guess he got off lightly.

On a serious note yh I agree but also he will be asking about it no doubt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Wow you sound strict ....
> 
> Or was it just me reading that in the last ****ed of policewoman voice I spoke to.
> 
> Tbh it could have been worse he could have came on asking about pct and cycles


Oi don't drag me into ur police women fetish!  . I'm very strict but when pre menstral more like this :2guns: .. So yes I guess he got off lightly.

On a serious note yh I agree but also he will be asking about it no doubt.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Perfect Press Up bars really helped me get started.


----------



## jakery96 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, If you cant do 1 push up then do what everyone else is saying by doing these girl pushups... But also also do bench dips to work your tris, do basic ab exercises, squats using your bodyweight etc. (basically just do bodyweight exercises..) and within weeks you will be stronger. I don't think theres really much need to start lifting weights at your age, wait until 15 or somethin to start weights IMO. Dont understand why everyone is being such a dick about this...


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oi don't drag me into ur police women fetish!  . I'm very strict but when pre menstral more like this :2guns: .. So yes I guess he got off lightly.
> 
> On a serious note yh I agree but also he will be asking about it no doubt.


Ha ha ha no policewoman fetish

I'm more into gym / workout fetish at the moment lol.

Pre menstrual is very scary I agree .

Yep give him a month when the protein shakes don't work fast enough ....and he will be after ph recommendations .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Ha ha ha no policewoman fetish
> 
> I'm more into gym / workout fetish at the moment lol.
> 
> ...


Gym workout fetish?? Does this mean looking at camel toe? Shame on u.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Gym workout fetish?? Does this mean looking at camel toe? Shame on u.


Ermmm :-[ .......

Won't say what I was going to say for fear of a ban lol.

But yes I am ashamed :-(


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Press ups on a swish ball is also a good idea feet on the floor you can do more reps on an incline because of the ball plus the added benefit of stabilising yourself. You will shake like fuk at 1st but it will improve, shaking just means you defo need to work at it more.

Or even put your hands on the corner of your bed and do full plank pushups that way, feet wide apart or together. If your bed is low or even your couch is an idea over standard girl press ups on the floor.

Also doing tricep dips off the corner of your couch or a chair. (Legs straight out infront)


----------

